# deer processors



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

after all the posts about processor locations i decided i would start a thread for everyone to contribute. please list the county and all the info you can provide.

livingston co
richardsons meat
4470 cohoctah rd
linden,mi
810-735-7268


----------



## buckdog (Nov 4, 2005)

South Genesee Co./North Oakland Co.

Mark's deer processing
Mark Thomas
9203 E. Coldwater Rd.
Davison, Mi 48423
810-858-5389

Jerry B's 
3096 S Dort Hwy 
Flint, MI 48507
810-742-8825 

Joe Kish
9324 E. Potter Rd.
Davison, MI
810-653-0499


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Beef Barn
3095 Cooper Rd
Jackson, MI (517) 782-3000
$55 for basic processing.

Big Buck Smokehouse
130 M-36
Gregory, MI (734) 498-3033
Approx $75 for basic processing.


There also is a new processor off of Clear Lake Rd near Trist in Jackson county (Waterloo). Don't have any info on him but I will when I stop by.


----------



## River Rat (Apr 26, 2004)

G & T Deer Processing
30029 sixth st
st. clair shores
586 246 5292
macomb county 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1322391#post1322391


----------



## dennis81702 (Mar 31, 2007)

Deerings Deer Processing
6385 E Deckerville Rd
Deford, MI 48729-9625
(989) 872-5460


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

wild bill said:


> after all the posts about processor locations i decided i would start a thread for everyone to contribute. please list the county and all the info you can provide.
> 
> livingston co
> richardsons meat
> ...


I have ben going here too! they do a nice job.


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Brian Taphouse 
989-277-3956
989-277-4678

Owosso Area

$45

Basic deboned processing: Steaks, burgar, roast

They take their time to make sure steaks are sliced thinly and with as little fat or tallen as possible.

Highly Recommend


----------



## SgtSlaughter (Oct 30, 2006)

buck11pt24 said:


> Brian Taphouse
> 989-277-3956
> 989-277-4678
> 
> ...


You wouldn't happen to have an address for him would you? I would like to add him to my directory.


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

Jerome Country Market
8985 East US 12
Jerome, MI 49249
(517) 688-4041

Hillsdale County - about 5 miles west of I-127

$60 for typical processing (even if all burger)
Fun place to visit - lots of homemade & Michigan made products
Also custom butchers cattle and oinkers
Simply - the best processor I've used in my 40 year deer hunting experience


----------



## Cain (Sep 21, 2007)

Oakland County
D.J.'s Meats
3444 North Duck Lake Road
Highland, Michigan 48356

8 Miles West Of Airport Rd
8 Miles East of US 23

TEL: 248.889.0300
FAX: 248.889.5588

I have heard good things about this place.

www.djmeats.com


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

SPITFIRE said:


> I have ben going here too! they do a nice job.


yes jeff does a good job. i butcher all my own deer but he makes some great summer sausage and sticks. when i want some made hes the only person i will goto.


----------



## 405winchester (Jan 1, 2006)

*Weltin Meat Packing 
*

8678 5th St, Minden City, MI 48456-9408
Phone: (989) 864-8888

My deer is there now.


In the past i also used Country Smokehouse in Almont.

My next will be going to Aspen Smoke House on Divison in Columbus Twp.
(586)243-0085, Heard too many good things! I will be taking the next 4 deer there.


----------



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

KRAMERS SOUTH END GROCERY
422 Ingraham St.
Bay City, MI 48708
989-895-9820

great job from this family-run operation


----------



## motoman3b (Dec 28, 2006)

I run a small processing operation on the side we charge 55 bucks and what you kill is what you get. Nothing is chopped on a bandsaw either!

D&G Processing 
4062 Byrum Rd
Onondaga MI 49264

Contact: Curt Lownsbery 517-242-1328 

I mainly run this by myself with the help of few friends there is opportunitys to help out and get free deer processing if interested get ahold of me


----------



## laserstraight (Jun 17, 2004)

Is there a good one within 30 miles or so of wallahalla?

Thanks

LS


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

The Butcher Block
6783 S Lincoln Rd.
Mt. Pleasant, MI. 
989-828-4901
And he vacuum packs too. $60 boneless.


----------



## upstraightshot (Jan 18, 2004)

Charlies Processing
railroad st.
Seney Schoolcraft co. 
(906)499-3348
$65


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Blue ribbon products
1-586-731-79732
6560 19 1/2 mile road
Sterling Heights

$70 standard cut.
$90 boned

I have had them do a few deer for me and always been very pleased. Everything trimmed very nicely. A little more pricey than some but they do a good job and vacuum seal pack everything. Another bonus for me is they open at 6:00 a.m. which is nice. Even more so when its upper 80's like its been and you need to cool a deer down fast. 

I just picked up a deer from them this morning.:woohoo1:


----------



## huntsaver (Sep 12, 2006)

BC Processing
Crystal, MI
Montcalm County
989-235-5720 or 989-289-2611 for direction

$40 Hand De-boned Vacuum Sealed / Basic Cut
Complete line of Smoked Meat options
Brats, Jerky, Summer Sausage, Pepper Stick, Breakfast Sausage

Been in business 7 years with a reputation for high quality cuts at a low price!!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Cushman Deer Processing:

Located 6 miles west of Fremont 

Walk in cooler/walk in freezer

Breakfast sausage, brats, Italian sausage, deer stix, jerky, summer sausage. Horn mounts, We buy hides. Deer skin gloves.

Cut and wrapped $45. Sept. 22 thru Nov. 14th. 
Cut and wrapped $50 Nov. 15th thru Nov. 30th.


*NO CHARGE FOR DEER DONATED FOR THE HUNGRY.*

*231-924-6151*
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------*

*I have used this processor for 10 years and highly recommend them. They do approx. 2000 deer a year so they have a good idea what to do.............AND their deer made into Italian sausage is just the bomb.....................................*


----------



## skittishdeer (Oct 3, 2007)

I have taken deer to d.j. for a good 6 years and he does do an excellent job , he is a little pricey but I believe you get what you pay for . One year I tried to go with a cheaper guy (white lake country store) and they did a horrible job. The venison jerky d.j. sells in his store is from farm raised deer,elk, turkey etc.. So before you start bashing the guy give him a chance to explain himself. You probably shot the deer like you had a machine gun and ruined half the meat.


TripleJ said:


> Do not go to D.J.'S meats he is to expensive and he dose't give you all the meat off your deer.A few years ago I took a large probally 2.5 year old doe to be processed when I went to pick it up it cost around $125.00 and the only extra I had was some ground burger and I only ended up getting back about 35 pounds of venison. Thats proubally how he sells wild game jerky in his store he's proubally pintchin off you and me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Benton Harbor/St. Joseph Area

Natural Instincts Outdoor Emporium
245 W. Main
Benton Harbor, Mi 49022
(269) 925-6251

They do a good job on smoked jerky

Steve


----------



## DoubleDropTineTrouble (Nov 11, 2007)

webfarmer said:


> Jerome Country Market
> 8985 East US 12
> Jerome, MI 49249
> (517) 688-4041
> ...


 
Just picked up my order from Jerome's...processing is quick. Clean facilities, and you know you're getting your deer. "Extras" are worth every penny. They do in-house mounts too.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

GVSUKUSH said:


> Any Kent or Ottawa County recommendations?


Here are two that i use:

Ottawa County:
Mike's Processing 
12196 64th Ave.
Allendale, MI
1-616-895-6900

Excellent Smoked goods

Kent County
Mike Deer processing
131 and 100thst just west of exit ramp.
have only had cattle and hogs cut up by them. So do not know much about deer. Good people that run it.

Just a note both are different families with no connections. Just close to the same name.


----------



## JAG (Aug 19, 2005)

Country Smokehouse
3294 VanDyke
Almont, MI, 48003
(810) 798-3064
www.countrysmokehouseinc.com

They make the best smoked meats around and do a great job of processing. This year they will also have a DNR check station on site. Check out their website for check station hours.


----------



## Amy1976 (Oct 3, 2007)

Jones' Custom Butchering
4333 State Rd
Hillsdale, MI.
517-437-7095


$60.00 for a basic cut.
Vacuum sealed or double wrapped.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

I need someone in the Traverse City area that is gonna give me back my deer . not someone elses. I live in Elk rapids on east bay north of TC. Just want simple steakes, a few roasts, and the rest cut into pieces for things liek stew and stroganoff.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

River Rat said:


> G & T Deer Processing
> 30029 sixth st
> st. clair shores
> 586 246 5292
> ...


Has anyone ever used G&T?


----------



## 300 WIN MAG (Dec 12, 2003)

I have used Gary's services for 3 years. I have never had a problem. I enjoy standing there watching a "Butcher" cut up my deer, professionally packaging it, knowing I got my whole deer back. Gary does a great job! I can not say enough positive things about the Gary's work!


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Rich and Robs Deer Processing
Hastings, Barry Co.
Call Rich 1-269-945-9935

$60.00 anyway you like it done


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

wild bill said:


> after all the posts about processor locations i decided i would start a thread for everyone to contribute. please list the county and all the info you can provide.
> 
> livingston co
> richardsons meat
> ...


Just got my meat back from these guys, Not impressed at all... The summer sausage was not worth talking about at all... Jerky is pretty good but at $12/pd it is almost twice what DJ Meats is whom I had used for the past 2 years.. As well these guys will flat out tell you and it is very obviou, one, they send all of their meat out and two there method of storing your meat is a semi trailer and they have bulk boxes they just pick your order out of.. Needless to say I will not use these guys ever again.. DJ Meats is so worth the extra drive even if they dont give you your own meat either!


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Prices for the two i have listed $70 at Allendale Mike's and the Byron Center one goes by the weight of your deer. Must of got burned by the 200-300 lb deer a few to many times. Game farm animals or ones from out west.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

300 WIN MAG said:


> I have used Gary's services for 3 years. I have never had a problem. I enjoy standing there watching a "Butcher" cut up my deer, professionally packaging it, knowing I got my whole deer back. Gary does a great job! I can not say enough positive things about the Gary's work!


I second that 300 Win Mag, Gary did an awesome and super fast job on my 8 pt this year. I would recommend him to anyone. Al


----------



## Ol Mucky (May 8, 2006)

I have used Deaner Lake Processor (Riverdale-Gratiot County) for 10 years.
No problems.
I do not get anything special done. IE Sausage, or jerky etc. Just "normal" cuts; steaks, chops, burger, roasts.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

They do a great job, they get you in and out of there.

Ya he's a little pricey...

Basic processing $90

You want some extra's your lookin at $120+ depending on what you want.

Good location for me.

Don't listen to the haters!


----------



## to far gone (Nov 27, 2007)

just got deer back. did good job trimming fat but was cut up in big chunks. place was clean. got my deer. would have liked cut up better. :idea:


----------



## centurian62 (Jan 18, 2006)

GVSUKUSH said:


> Any Kent or Ottawa County recommendations?


Someone else posted it as "Mike's Processing" but it is actually "Tim's Processing" at the 100th street and 131 exit. If you turn West off of the exit it's not even 100 yards after that on the North side of the road. He has a little black deer cutout with Tim's Processing on it. 

I have had him grind a lot of meat for me because I process my own. (Got a grinder this year though). While he grinds I have watched him bone out a couple of deer and he does a great job! The people there are really nice and I still take my hides there to sell them to him. He gives $3.00 a hide, which is fine with me. I know I could get more elsewhere, but he is in a convenient location for me when I head from GR to Hopkins to hunt.


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

I took a big 3 1/2 year old doe to Durocs in Harrison Twp and when I got it back, the meat wasn't even a full box I asked for all ground and i got steaks and roasts. $88? Bet it wasn't even 25 lbs. What the heck?


----------



## fishwiz (Oct 18, 2005)

In the Grand Rapids Area. Actually it's in Walker
Mike's 
Mike Wattelman
3051 4 Mile Rd
Grand Rapids, Mi 49544

Does a get job, excellent jerky & hot shots


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Summers Ranch
New Boston Mi
Located at the corner of Martinsville and Willow rd.
55 dollars for a basic cut up. 

I have used Summers Ranch many times for many deer, I also get roasting pigs from him in the summer, I get all my beef from him too. Basically use Summers Ranch for all my meat needs. Good prices and good service. Family owned bussiness. 

Has the equipment to do jerky and sausage, and smoke your meat too.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Sorry that was my fault. I think he use to call it Mike's a few years back. I believe he works for Byron Center Locker for a full time job but not positive on that. Either way i can't go back and correct it. its a little to old of a post for a correction





centurian62 said:


> Someone else posted it as "Mike's Processing" but it is actually "Tim's Processing" at the 100th street and 131 exit. If you turn West off of the exit it's not even 100 yards after that on the North side of the road. He has a little black deer cutout with Tim's Processing on it.
> 
> I have had him grind a lot of meat for me because I process my own. (Got a grinder this year though). While he grinds I have watched him bone out a couple of deer and he does a great job! The people there are really nice and I still take my hides there to sell them to him. He gives $3.00 a hide, which is fine with me. I know I could get more elsewhere, but he is in a convenient location for me when I head from GR to Hopkins to hunt.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Venison 101 Taught At Penn State

http://www.wjactv.com/news/14785396/detail.html

12/05/07

STATE COLLEGE, Pa. -- There are tens of thousands of hunters across the Alleghenies, and they can learn more about what to do with their prized kill from a once-a-year Penn State course. 

The class costs around $100 and is offered through the Food Sciences Department by professors who are hunters themselves. It's a one-day, intensive hands-on program designed for hunters or family members who have an interest in expanding their knowledge of deer diseases, processing venison, and preparing venison for friends and family. Program leaders said it's important, even if hunters have learned the tricks of the trade from their family members. 

"Sometimes the important elements aren't passed along as thoroughly as needed," said class instructor, Dr. Cathy Cutter. "Plus when you learn all these concepts, you're not just keeping you and your family safer, but you're also getting a better product." 

For more information on this course and for free tips on processing your meat, you can go to our "As Mentioned" page.


----------



## Polish Outdoorman (Dec 13, 2007)

bigcountrysg said:


> Summers Ranch
> New Boston Mi
> Located at the corner of Martinsville and Willow rd.
> 55 dollars for a basic cut up.
> ...


 
Hello You ! Paul live Gnienzo here !! :fish2: We jerking meat manys time and make sausage from roe. Have meats cuter in sqare. Make good !!

Ahhhhhhhhhha you American policmans ! In poland watch COPS. 
Helga like American policmans ! Very much brave !! Made iron ! To much strengths ! 

You come Poland we hunts deer with a big horn ! You try my sausgae !
Have time that good !!

I like to come Michigan America . See Ted Nuggetts !! We drink piwo! Dance wild with Helga at grovy disco !!

Podtrzymuj&#261; dobr&#261; walk&#281; !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darkmind (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry to dig up an old post but what about the Belding area? Would hate to drive into the GR area on sunday if I bag one.


----------



## DuckMan87 (Jun 11, 2009)

Dave Bandlow
1-810-794-5448
$70
st.clair county (algonac)
not sure of his adress...lives in algonac been goin to him for 10 years+ excellent job, 
tell him mike sent you (aka junior.)


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

upstraightshot said:


> charlies processing
> railroad st.
> Seney schoolcraft co.
> (906)499-3348
> $65


thanks!!!


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

MGV said:


> Here are two that i use:
> 
> Ottawa County:
> Mike's Processing
> ...


Had a deer done a few years back at Mikes in Allendale, they did a real nice job and they make some very good jerky. I've been doing my own but If I was going to take one in Id more than likely go there.


----------



## deerme (Oct 21, 2006)

We always go to Yes Deer Processing, out by Long Lake...have a nice website too, yesdeerprocessing.com...clean and inspected and you get back only your own meat and it is all vacuumed packed...


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

Turners wesside convience center 
3737 w M-76 (exit 215)
west branch mi 48661

989-345-5560 

They do decent work 

Moutain Rack
Deer processing
Fred
810-938-9120
Swartz creek 

Really great work, small shop awesome stuff 


Vinnys deer processing
Vinny
989-685-3657

Good place up near west branch/rose city


----------



## Michiganspike (Jul 10, 2009)

Byron Center wholesale meats in Byron Center is doing it this year. I don't know what they charge. 616 878 1578
I used to go to a place in Rockford about a mile west of 131 on 10 mile that did a good job. 
In the Oscoda area Block and Bottle does them, vacuum packed and lots of specialty things there. 989 739 5846 on US 23


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

Nixon's Venison Processing
989-585-3635
Venison - Wild Game - Custom
10825 S. Brennan Rd
Brant MI, 48614

This place does great work, are great people, and have great jerky and summer sausage also. It is a little farther out of the way for most people but it is definately worth it. I believe it is $60 for a standard.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

All state inspected facilities

http://www.sportsmenagainsthunger.org/documents/Final2009ParticipatingProcessors.pdf


----------



## arrowslinger87 (Oct 18, 2009)

Elyea's Deer processing in cannonsburg michigan, $50 for processing all boneless. Great Jerky too. Nicest guys you'll ever meet. Jeff -915-2991


----------



## Darkmind (Jul 6, 2006)

deerme said:


> We always go to Yes Deer Processing, out by Long Lake...have a nice website too, yesdeerprocessing.com...clean and inspected and you get back only your own meat and it is all vacuumed packed...


 
Thanks a lot, they are not far at all. Sounds like they do really good work and not bad on the prices. Hope I get one this year so I can give them a try.


----------

